# What time do you put your pup to bed



## Cherylk1988 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi there guys and girls.just wondering do you put your pups to bed when you go up to bed or before? do you have a set time? (just curious) also do you ever crate your pup in the day to give the pup time to rest etc especially if they need to calm down? I have just put Harley in his crate for a bit because he is getting too hyper and biting me and my little boy.its also giving me peace for a short while.is this cruel?


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Hiya, I don't put kipper in his crate in the daytime, and he never goes in there by himself either. He has a bed out of the crate that he sleeps in during the day. But I think it's completely fine to pop them in if they're in need of a rest, and not able to get settled themselves. Think lots of people do that!

At night-time I go to bed ridiculously early, so that usually means Kippers in his crate by 9.45/10 in the week.... he goes in quite happily these days as he knows the routine now (plus I throw a kibble filled kong in there too, he does like his supper!) For the last week/ 10 days he's been clean and dry til I get up at 6.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Cheryl, 

I don't have my puppy for another week yet, but I have got her a bed for the day/evening time and a crate for night time. 

There is post's on here from people re "time out" if the puppy is abit over excited, so I don't think that it is cruel to give your puppy and yourself a break if needed. We will most likley use the crate for time out during the day if needed. We don't have small children but my partner has chronic illnesses so may need a break every now and again.


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Daisy asks to go to be at 9:00pm every night. I love it! Gives us about 30-60 minutes of complete downtime before we go to bed. Daisy is not one that will just sit or lay down in the evenings and rest. She goes 100 miles per hour up until bedtime.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Saffi normally goes to bed around 11pm but most of the time she's been dozing for a couple of hours beforehand - she doesn't get the chance to nap during the day much so she's normally exhausted. 

When she was younger we used to give her 'time out' in her crate - it's not cruel at all. Puppies, like children, can get overtired.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

At the moment, while Honey is young, I'm getting both her and Biscuit in their crates by 11.15-11.30 and then get them up at 7.30. However, they both sleep in the living room with us before that on the sofas, as their crates are in another room. Once she's older, I will put them to bed earlier, around 10.30-11.00. They don't sleep in crates during the day, unless I have to go out. I also put Honey in there when I have to clean upstairs.


----------



## Cherylk1988 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks.we currently put Harley to bed at 10 but he sleeps on sofa with us from about 8.I only put him in the crate in the day if he needs to calm down and taking his biting too far or if I go out.relief to know I'm doing ok


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

I have been putting Benson in his crate when he needs calming down from the off he needed his time out and that was the best place, he is now 16 weeks and I am now putting him in his crate for a sleep during the day he just would'nt settle if I moved he moved he was like my shadow and he was not getting enough rest for a young puppy he needed a lot more sleep so I started to put him in his crate he goes off immediately and his behaviour has improved no end, he is biting a lot less which he did more when he was tired, I make sure he knows he is not in trouble when I put him in to have a nap and as soon as I hear he is awake I let him out, he goes to bed a night when he is flaking out and you can see he is ready, anytime from 8 onwards always before 10 and he is now in the last week going till about 7 he has really improved in last few days, still a way to go but we can see the light on the horizon!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Just whenever I go... Anything from 10.30 onwards. Like everyone else, she's normally sleeping for a while before this.
She sleeps really well and doesn't normally wake til I get up xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine go to bed the same time as us usually at about 11. 
Mine loved their crates when they were young as it was a safe haven for them where they felt secure. I was careful not to use to for a punishment although time out is fine. Now they don't like to be shut in any more as they like to accompany me around the house wherever I go. They are no trouble and just wait patiently outside the shower etc.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley usually crashes on the kitchen floor after 2-3 hrs of playing at about 9pm . . I scoop her up around 9:30 and take her out for a last pee, which she does 9 out of 10 times and calmly cradle her and tell her "nite nite time", take her to her crate and put her in, she rarely cries, settles in well. Sami stays up about another hr as he sleeps with us. I havent had to use time out time with her yet as Sami wears her out and she doesnt bite us at all like he did. I only used the crate if he was biting a lot for no more than 15 minutes or when he did a pee in the house, as I read somewhere on here not to clean up with him present as he liked the sound of the brush scrubbing on the carpet and would grab the paper towels and run. I would not scold him, just pick him up and pop him in the crate, only took about 5 minutes.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Dexter has always had the same bedtime - 9.45pm, but he often snoozes from about 8pm. 

When he was a puppy we did pop him into the crate occasionally to calm down or to give him some peace from the children. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Both of mine go to bed when I do normally 11 pm, they have their last wee before bed then and now both are waking when we do, no more wee breaks in the night which is good. I can't really put Kody in his pen during the day although sometimes I do feel he should sleep more for his age but with Beau around he would just whine so they tend to have a few dozes together during the day wherever they choose. X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I let Millie out at 10.15 for her last wee and then she comes up to bed with us, anything between 10.15 and 11.30. She does begin to settle down from about 8pm.

Its a good idea to try and get them to sleep in their crate during the day when they are puppies. Millie never really took to her crate, more just tolerated it. Puppies need about 17 hours sleep in a 24hr period, so my dog trainer told me.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think for a young puppy 10pm - 6am is good going, as my young puppies tend to sleep for this length of time. As puppies grow and develop this time will get later, plus playtime before bed is good, get a routine that works for you and your puppy would be my advice. It may take a few weeks but once the routine is mastered and your puppy is more settled then out on walks etc, your puppy will sleep later.


----------



## Barneyjoey123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi we have had hector for 2weeks now...we had a bed in the front room where we usually sit...I removed it because he would not settle in his crate..
He has now stopped crying at night..
I don't think it's cruel to put hector in his crate...it's his bed..
He starts to settle from 9 onwards ...with to periods in his crate during the day..
Best of luck with your little bundle..

Mariana


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Our house is mad - two teenage boys who never go to bed! (older one off to uni next week) so little point putting Kiki to bed before they go. She goes out for a potter on the field behind our house with our collie, Inzi, around 9:30pm, and then settles down for a sleep. She is a cuddle pup and settles very quickly if a knee is offered! She then slopes off to the dog bed in the lounge. Last person to bed, takes her through to the kitchen and shuts her in - no crate, had one ready but she was happy to just settle on her bed under the table. Clean and dry since the first night. I'm up around 6:30am.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We have always let Billy doze in the lounge on an evening and he goes in the crate when we go to bed. Now he is older we just say - come on Billy, bedtime, and he goes in his crate voluntarily. 
When he was little we sometimes used to put him in it for a sleep during the day, but if he was having time out for being naughty we used the downstairs cloakroom for 5 mins so he didn't associate the crate with being told off. He doesn't go in the crate during the day now.
Just get into a routine that suits you and your family and your pup will soon fit into it.
H x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie and Minton go to bed when I do normally around 2200hrs. This can vary so they just have to fit in with whatever I do. As they sleep ith me I am aware if they are restless or need to go out. So far this has worked well but somehow they seem to have most of the bed! Anyway this is how I like it they are relaxing and reasuring so long may it continue.


----------



## Minstrel (Aug 31, 2012)

Now that Minstrel is old enough to go out we've been taking her for a quick walk around the block between about 10.30 and 11 if we can. Then she's into the crate and off to sleep, as for daytime we use the crate when we go out and for rests (for all of us) some times she goes in by herself and i sometimes have to put her in if her biting is too much. Sounds like your doing fine.


----------



## tonys (Sep 23, 2012)

we tried the crate thing but Dee Dee went mental and poohed everywhere. she was getting very distressed. I have now converted the downstairs cupboard into a puppy parlour with a 2ft door on there so she cannot get out. She puts up a bit of resistance at bedtime but she soon settles into bed and sleeps through. Spoilt little madam lol x

As for bed time??? 1 week in I am no expert so this is a useful thread for me to.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi
I have put millie (13 weeks) in her crate a few times to calm her down as she also gets a little over excited and can sometimes snap back. I don't like it when she does that but I just keep saying to myself its puppy days and she will calm down.
Millie goes to bed about 9.30-10.30 most nights and I get up at around 7am. She never barks in a morning anymore she just waits for me to go downstairs.
Tx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Since we brought her home, we have always put Coco to bed at 10.30. She dozes on our laps from about 8.30 onwards though, I LOVE this time, she is so calm and cuddly and I get to groom her in this time. 

Now she knows her routine so well, after her last pee and drink she actually climbs in her crate by herself.


----------

